# Profil ohne Profilbild



## lonely (27. Juni 2012)

Huhu,

habe mir ein Profilfoto hochgeladen vor ein paar Tagen aber ich seh es immernoch nicht. Kann jemand helfen? Muss ich noch etwas machen oder dauert die Freischaltung so lange ?

LG
Jan


----------



## Gladiator (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Profil ohne Profilbild*


----------



## Lucy79 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Profil ohne Profilbild*

Vielleicht ists zu gross?


----------



## Annett (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Profil ohne Profilbild*

Hallo Jan.

Du kannst zwei Bilder hochladen.
Das eine ist das Profil(teich)bild https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/member.php?u=28660 und das andere das Benutzerbild (Avatar). 
Letzteres kannst Du da ändern: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/profile.php?do=editavatar



Gladiator schrieb:


>



Wirklich seeeehr hilfreich.


----------



## Gladiator (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Profil ohne Profilbild*

Annett das ist hilfreich!

aber er checkts wohl doch nicht, dass sein Profilbild schon lange ist...


----------



## lonely (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Profil ohne Profilbild*

*zunge Rausstreck zu Gladiator*    Pühh ^^ 
Profilbild und Avatar ist meist das Selbe. 

Die Avatareinstellung hab ich dann ebend noch nicht gefunden hier. Sonst hätt ichs schon kapiert.

Danke schön Annett,Lucy


----------



## lonely (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Profil ohne Profilbild*

Muahahhahaha suppi hat geklappt danköööö


----------

